# Violencia de género



## bébélune

Bonjour, 

Je cherche une traduction française pour l'expression "violencia de género" dont je comprends bien le sens mais dont je ne trouve pas vraiment d'équivalent satisfaisant en français. Merci pour vos suggestions !


----------



## paulahpolo

Hola bébélune!

Yo diría en francés "violence domestique". En espanol utilizamos la expresion muy a menudo en los medios de comunicación y en la prensa francesa cuando hablan del tema utilizan violence domestique.

Un saludo


----------



## Athrun

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos
​
Hola, 

no entiendo una palabra :

"Las tres primeras noticias son de violencia doméstica, dice la presentadora.
-Violencia de *género*  -rectifica mamá."

"género" : ¿ Qué significa esta palabra por favor ?


----------



## alsebal

Hola, Athrun

Puede que aquí encuentres la respuesta a tu duda:
http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/institutodelamujer/-Que-es-la-violencia-de-genero-.html

Saludos
A.


----------



## Athrun

Muchas gracias alsebal,

entonces no veo diferencias entre violencia doméstica y violencia de género.
Además, paulahpolo lo confirmó.


Saludos,

Athrun 

EDIT : de hecho, gracias al contexto, entendí ya lo que significa "género" :
doméstica es *sexo *y el género, en cambio, es *cultura.* Es decir "las características que la sociedad establece para una mujer o para un hombre" (según mi texto).


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

Je te laisse un lien qui t'expliquera tout ça:
http://diplomatie.belgium.be/en/binaries/fiche_terminologie_fr_tcm312-65134.pdf


Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Athrun

Bonsoir Gévy,

j'ai lu le document que tu as lié et il y est dit, notamment dans les rubriques comprenant le mot "genre" environ exactement ce qu'il y a dans mon texte, ça me conforte donc dans l'idée que j'ai de ce que signifie le mot "género".

Au passage, étant né en 1992 et étant en France, je ne me rendais pas compte a tel point la discrimination féminine était/est forte [...]

Soit, merci beaucoup pour ce document explicatif


----------



## swift

Hola:

Llámenme oscurantista, anticuado, arriéré, todo lo que quieran, pero cada vez que escucho eso de "guerra de géneros", "violencia de géneros", y tantos otros borgorigmos, no puedo evitar imaginarme una de dos cosas (o las dos ): una guerra entre seda y gamuza, entre sustantivos y adjetivos... O entre mercancías, entre géneros literarios... 



Pero, volviendo a las cosas serias, me gustaría aclarar que hablar de "violencia doméstica" podría ser demasiado reductor, pues se estaría restringiendo las agresiones al ámbito doméstico; "violencia de género" abarca otros ámbitos.

Un saludo,


swift


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,


swift said:


> Hola:
> 
> Llámenme oscurantista, anticuado, arriéré, todo lo que quieran, pero cada vez que escucho eso de "guerra de géneros", "violencia de géneros", y tantos otros borgorigmos, no puedo evitar imaginarme una de dos cosas (o las dos ): una guerra entre seda y gamuza, entre sustantivos y adjetivos... O entre mercancías, entre géneros literarios...


En efecto es el reproche que se le ha hecho a la expresión pero... demasiado tarde, la palabra había tomado raíces...



swift said:


> Pero, volviendo a las cosas serias, me gustaría aclarar que hablar de "violencia doméstica" podría ser demasiado reductor, pues se estaría restringiendo las agresiones al ámbito doméstico; "violencia de género" abarca otros ámbitos.


Por lo menos por estos lares voces se elevan para adoptar _violencia doméstica_ con el argumento de que cuando hay _violencia de género_ los hijos, cuando los hay, padecen la misma violencia, aunque solo sea como espectadores.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## albertovidal

Este post anula mi anterior por no cumplir con los requisitos del foro.
Según la RAE, la expresión "violencia de género" es errónea y la  expresión "violencia domésticas" es una de las partes de lo que debe  llamarse "violencia de sexo" que es mucho más amplia.
para mayor aclaración copio el enlace.

http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=género


----------



## utrerana

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
J'ai une doute dans le cadre d'une phrase par rapport à "la violencia de género" que je suis en train d'étudier.
 Dans les notes du prof j'ai lu: " 25 novembre, journée internationale contre les violences faites aux femmes"
Ma question est: en frances "la violencia de género" est toujours en pluriel ou on peut dire la violence fait contre le femme?
Merci d'avance et joyeux Noël!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Como puedes ver he unido tu pregunta a otro hilo ya abierto y si lees desde el principio verás que viloencia de género se traduce generalmente por violence domestique.



> Ma question est: en frances "la violencia de género" est toujours en pluriel ou on peut dire la violence fait contre le femme?


Tu pregunta sería una pregunta para el foro Français seulement. Sin embargo diría que es demasiado limitado dejarlo en singular, se puede pero sería después de un texto o dentro de un contexto que hablara de una violencia en particular



> les violences faites aux femmes"


En cuanto a esto, y salvo contexto más preciso, entiendo que se trata de cualquier violencia dentro y *fuera* del ámbito doméstico.

Espera más respuestas.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## etainsidesuite

creo que ambas expresiones,* violence(s) faite(s) aux femmes *o *violence faite à la femme *se pueden usar. entiendo que el plural da un sentido menos ideal, por así decir, y más tangible respecto de las víctimas de la violencia.
respecto del comentario anterior, de hace más de año, no me parece que la Real Academia Española considere erróneo el uso de *violencia de género*, no es lo que dice el link. saludos!


----------



## utrerana

Alors je soupçonne que le verbe qui suit à l'expression " les violences faites aux femmes" doit être en pluriel non? ( le prof nous a rémarqué que dans la rédaction , nous ne pouvons pas écrit violence domestique,il dit que en frances on doit dire "les violences  faites aux femmes" (je ne sais pas pourquoi).
J'insiste, je regrette..., je ne veux pas être lourde,mais c'est très important pour moi, 
si je veux dire:
La violencia de género es hoy día...(bla bla bla), je dois dire ( et selon le prof qui va m'évaluer...): les violences faites aux femmes est/sont? ou la violence fait à la femme est...?
Merci une autre fois!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re,



> La violencia de género es hoy día...(bla bla bla), je dois dire ( et  selon le prof qui va m'évaluer...): les violences faites aux femmes est/sont? ou la violence fait à la femme est...?


Pensaba haber sido clara: les _violences faites aux femmes_ *NO ES* la _violencia de género_ tal y como entendemos en España la violencia de género. El 25 de noviembre, por ejemplo la ONU eligió como símbolo de su jornada a dos mujeres militantes políticas en pro de los derechos de la mujer. En esta jornada se subrayan también los aspectos económicos, de educación y de los derechos fundamentales (derecho de voto, de disponer de sus bienes, de autoridad sobre la educación de los hijos...).

En el plano estrictamente gramatical puedes decir tanto:
- _les violences faites aux femmes_ como_ la violence à l'encontre des femmes_.

Pero, como siempre, dependerá de tu contexto particular ya que la formulación de tu pregunta no me permite discernir si estás hablando de _violencia de género_ (tu formulación en español) o de la _merma_ violenta de los _derechos de las mujeres_ (formulación de la frase en francés).


----------



## utrerana

En clase la expresión es la referida a la violencia de género tal y como la formulo en español, el matiz que me acabas de explicar (referida a los derechos de la mujer) no nos lo han dado. Acompañando a la expresión verbos como silenciar, asesinar, sufrimiento... causas como alcoholismo, ludopatía, celo... todo indica que se refiere cláramente al padecimiento, sufrimiento y terror de muchas mujeres, por eso Cintia, lo que me acabas de explicar es totalmente nuevo para mí y de ahí mi insistencia. 
El caso es que soy muy torpe y aún no se si debe haber concordancia en número (me refiero al verbo) con respecto a la expresion " les violences faites aux femmes", aspecto que me queda claro si usase esa otra forma que me has enseñado (la violence à l'éncontre des femmes).
Merci.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

utrerana said:


> si debe haber *concordancia* en número (me refiero al verbo) con respecto a la expresion " les violences faites aux femmes".


Sí, por supuesto.


----------



## utrerana

¡Gracias Cintia!
Un beso y Féliz Navidad.


----------



## jprr

> La violence de genre est une expression utilisée par les institutions  internationales de plus en plus présente dans les écrits français.


(source)
Je suis bien d'accord sur l'utilisation de plus en plus fréquente... Du coup la traduction littérale qui renvoie à une sorte de signification commune semble la plus cohérente.


----------



## StephBretagne

Bonjour,

Les années ont passé, les "me too" et "balance ton porc" aussi.
Je me permets donc de relancer le débat sur la traduction de "violencia de género".

Ex : dans le cadre du jour de l'internet 2018, le concours du sénat a été gagné par des élèves. Radio Televisión de Castilla y León propose une vidéo intitulée :


> Tres alumnos de la ESO desarrollan una app de ayuda a víctimas de violencia de género.



1- Tout le monde est-il d'accord sur le fait que le mot "género" est une façon détournée de parler des femmes ? (ou bien les hommes victimes de violences par des femmes sont englobés aussi ?)
2- En 2019, comment traduiriez-vous "violencia de généro" ?

Merci d'avances pour vos réflexions.


----------



## jprr

Bonjour,


StephBretagne said:


> 2- En 2019, comment traduiriez-vous "violencia de généro" ?


2 -> Dans la mesure où les sites institutionnels utilisent "violence de genre / basée sur le genre" (voir aussi ici Fonds Nations Unies pour la population) il me semble qu'il y a peu de choses à débattre.
1 -  Non, tout le monde n'est pas d'accord, bien au contraire  -> Voir *ceci :*


> *ONU Mujeres advierte sobre el error habitual de considerar la expresión «violencia de género» como sinónima de la expresión «violencia contra la mujer», * señalando que el concepto de violencia de género es más amplio y tiene como fin destacar la dimensión de género en la subordinación de la mujer en la sociedad y su vulnerabilidad frente a la violencia, que es dirigida contra cualquier persona que no respete los roles que una sociedad determinada le impone a hombres y mujeres, razón por la cual también hombres y niños pueden ser víctimas de la violencia de género, especialmente de la violencia sexual


(c'est moi qui souligne ....)


----------



## StephBretagne

Merci jprr !

Effectivement, le Haut Conseil à l'Egalité entre les femmes et les hommes propose un onglet "violences de genre". Cela résout le problème. 

Cependant, si l'on regarde plus en détail on lit en introduction :


> La commission « Violences de genre » est en charge de l’évaluation des plans nationaux de lutte contre les violences faites aux femmes.


Ensuite, les titres proposés contiennent les termes "violences faites aux femmes", "violences sexuelles et sexistes".

Autrement dit, il semblerait bien qu'en France (contrairement aux pays de langue espagnole comme le montre ton extrait), on continue à bien différencier hommes et femmes


----------



## Athos de Tracia

StephBretagne said:


> 2- En 2019, comment traduiriez-vous "violencia de généro" ?



Je suis tentée de dire que tout dépendra du contexte, du pays. 

Pour résumer, et tout du moins en Espagne et d'un point de vue juridique, quand on parle de _violencia de género_, la loi ne contemple que les violences envers une femme commises par son partenaire ou ex-partenaire (ce qui en France correspond à *violence au sein du couple). *




> *La violencia de género es aquella que se ejerce sobre las mujeres por parte de quienes estén o hayan estado ligados a ellas por relaciones de afectividad (parejas o ex-parejas).* El objetivo del agresor es producir daño y conseguir el control sobre la mujer, por lo que se produce de manera continuada en el tiempo y sistemática en la forma, como parte de una misma estrategia.


http://www.inmujer.gob.es/servRecur...cion/02_Definicion_de_violencia_de_genero.pdf



> *Se entiende por violencia de género cualquier acto violento o agresión, basados en una situación de desigualdad en el marco de un sistema de relaciones de dominación de los hombres sobre las mujeres* que tenga o pueda tener como consecuencia un daño físico, sexual o psicológico, incluidas las amenazas de tales actos y la coacción o privación arbitraria de la libertad, tanto si ocurren en el ámbito público como en la vida familiar o personal. (Ley 11/2007, del 27 de julio, gallega para la prevención y el tratamiento integral de la violencia de género).


¿Qué es la violencia de género? | Mujeres en Galicia



> La Ley 13/2007 de 26 de noviembre, de Medidas de Prevención y Protección Integral contra la Violencia de Género, define el concepto de violencia de género o violencia machista como: "Toda conducta que atenta contra la dignidad e integridad física y moral de las mujeres por el hecho de serlo, como manifestación de la discriminación, la situación de desigualdad y las relaciones de poder de los hombres sobre las mujeres".


Junta de Andalucía - Qué es la violencia de género


----------



## StephBretagne

Merci pour ces extraits tout-à-fait éclairants Athos de Tracia 



Athos de Tracia said:


> Pour résumer, et tout du moins en Espagne et d'un point de vue juridique, quand on parle de _violencia de género_, la loi ne contemple que les violences envers une femme commises par son partenaire ou ex-partenaire (ce qui en France correspond à *violence au sein du couple). *



Cela n'est pas pour m'étonner car selon cet article du Huffpost, les femmes mortes sous les coups de leur conjoint sont presque 7 fois plus nombreuses que l'inverse.


> Les violences conjugales ont causé la mort de 109 femmes en 2017
> 16 hommes sont décédés dans les mêmes circonstances.


Les violences conjugales ont causé la mort de 109 femmes en 2017


----------

